# EXPRESS Pool



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/10/uber-express-pool/

Another way to screw drivers with even lower prices. Basically pax can get an express pool which makes them walk to a destination "easier" for us to pick them up. We all know how that plays out, "can you pick me up at this place?" And what if they haven't made it to the pick up location in time and you have other pax in the car?

Yeah, this is a joke. Ignore all pools at all costs.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol what dumbass is still taking stools


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

stupidest thing they've ever come up with......and almost everything they come up with is stupid

all they gotta do is politely ask the pax to find a nice safe spot for drivers to pick them up from and make a request from there but they don't want to do that, they want to suggest for pax to wait at a corner of an intersection instead, which is the worst possible spot to pick someone up at 

the idiots at Uber just come up with things to keep a job rather than to ask drivers for their suggestions or for just making trips themselves so they know what the drivers have to go through


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/10/uber-express-pool/
> 
> Another way to screw drivers with even lower prices. Basically pax can get an express pool which makes them walk to a destination "easier" for us to pick them up. We all know how that plays out, "can you pick me up at this place?" And what if they haven't made it to the pick up location in time and you have other pax in the car?
> 
> Yeah, this is a joke. Ignore all pools at all costs.


Take the Pool. Hit stop new requests. Its an X ride


----------



## Lewis2 (May 21, 2017)

filldebasket said:


> Take the Pool. Hit stop new requests. Its an X ride


Pool ride pay out is less than X ride.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

So it took Uber billions of dollars to figure out how a bus works.

Next thing they will announce is that they figured out that they can carry more people with larger vehicles (i.e. busses).


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

filldebasket said:


> Take the Pool. Hit stop new requests. Its an X ride


if people keep doing this theyll take away the stop request button, just like the df


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> if people keep doing this theyll take away the stop request button, just like the df


not really, i cant really see them ever taking that away now, theyll just timeout


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

filldebasket said:


> Take the Pool. Hit stop new requests. Its an X ride


X ride for the pax, while driver still gets pool rates. Where is this dumb pool pays x rates if no other pickup non sense come from? It springs up every couple months.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

filldebasket said:


> Take the Pool. Hit stop new requests. Its an X ride


except that you are paid less on pool compared to X. But I've been doing this, don't want to hassle with extra riders.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> except that you are paid less on pool compared to X. But I've been doing this, don't want to hassle with extra riders.


I'll just stick to not accepting Pools all together. I still have a high demand in my area that I won't wait very long.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

We are a bus now lol
I wonder if I can buy a used yellow school bus for uber pool express... I'm gonna be so rich. If the bus is full its $40/hour!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> We are a bus now lol
> I wonder if I can buy a used yellow school bus for uber pool express... I'm gonna be so rich. If the bus is full its $40/hour!


A local lady that has been doing only eats wanted to go into the people mover portion so went in for an inspection. She was rejected for people moving because&#8230; her car is yellow. She was devastated.


----------

